# Samsung Laptop (RV509) LCD damaged



## subhajitmaji (Jan 15, 2012)

My Samsung Laptop's (RV509 Series, price=25K) LCD got a crack when it fell down the desk. Though its under warranty, I dont think Service Center is going to entertain my complaint. 
In that case can anyone tell me how much it usually costs for a 15.4 inch LCD replacement?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like a nice season for shattered scrreens.
mine got several fractures when it slid off my lap and fell less than a foot to to floor.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 16, 2012)

^I also fear when it will happen to me as I always use it on my laps. 

@OP- 5-6k


----------



## subhajitmaji (Jan 26, 2012)

Update - Samsung charged me Rs. 3300 (Excluding labour charge of 552 as it was under warranty)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2012)

^Congrats, it was pretty cheap .


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 27, 2012)

congrats, bro!!!

my update : now my laptop screen is nigh-unusable.
black splotches on the top 10% of my screen, and several smaller blotches all over.
also suffering from severe ghosting issues.

time to buy a new desktop xD


----------

